# Nashville Symphony



## Guest

I have been looking at the upcoming sets that the Nashville Symphony are playing and am wondering if anyone knows anything about the Nashville Symphony and if any of you have ever heard them. If heard their new concert hall is incredible, it is supposed to have "world class acoustics."

Thanks for any info.


----------



## toughcritic

The hall supposedly is good.


----------

